# UK Ambassador To US Resigns



## tomahawk6 (10 Jul 2019)

Sir Kim Darroch has resigned due to some of his emails becoming public igniting words between President Trump and the UK. Gotta admire the Brits trying to eliminate friction between the US and Britain. Now the guessing game about who replaces him. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48937120


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jul 2019)

Somebody may have violated the Official Secrets Act by leaking these emails. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48921235


----------



## QV (10 Jul 2019)

Wasn't he made "persona non grata" then he had to resign as a result?  Being told you're not welcome and then leaving vs deciding to leave.  Small but important point, I think.  I could be wrong.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jul 2019)

The Foreign Office may have helped show him the way out.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (10 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Somebody may have violated the Official Secrets Act by leaking these emails.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48921235


I think its gone a lot further than "may have."

Speaking of cables, has anyone actually seen these cables in there original format? Lots of quotations in media, but nothing original.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Jul 2019)

QV said:
			
		

> Wasn't he made "persona non grata" then he had to resign as a result?  Being told you're not welcome and then leaving vs deciding to leave.  Small but important point, I think.  I could be wrong.



I suppose it could be so said, however there is probably an expected process for the expulsion of a diplomat from a country to which he has already been accredited.  Getting the stamp of "persona non grata" is likely a very big deal for a career diplomat; depending on the circumstances it may even be a badge of honour.  But has the United States government "notified" the UK government that their ambassador is "persona non grata" as per Article 9 of the 1961 Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations.



> 1. The receiving State may at any time and without having to
> explain its decision*, notify the sending State that the head of the
> mission or any member of the diplomatic staff of the mission is persona
> non grata or that any other member of the staff of the mission is not
> ...



The US president is well within his constitutional bounds to declare without recourse any representative of a foreign country unacceptable.  However, it may be semantics, but does Trump's tweets rise to the level of notification.   And then, with the receiving state declaring the ambassador persona non grata for performing his duty within the acceptable bounds of diplomatic conduct, should we expect the sending state to resort to the generally accepted practice of similarly expelling members of the other country's mission in response.




			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The Foreign Office may have helped show him the way out.



There's probably a "Yes Prime Minister" clip that has Sir Humphrey explaining what the Foreign Office believes is its role and it is unlikely to involve changing the way it does business simply because the government of the day wants a certain outcome.


----------

